# highest hp & torque for all motor ga16de



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

anyone know whats the highest hp and torque u can get for an all motor ga16de?? to the wheels or the crank?? either one


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure if its the highest (doubt it), but I _think_ I saw 114 to the wheels somewhere on this forum.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Project 1.6*

The SCC project car made 117 WHP, afaik that is the highest DYNO PROVEN whp on any GA16. 

My car was not far behind before the turbo making 113 WHP and 109 lb ft.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Project 1.6*



wes said:


> *The SCC project car made 117 WHP, afaik that is the highest DYNO PROVEN whp on any GA16.
> 
> My car was not far behind before the turbo making 113 WHP and 109 lb ft. *


i was just curious......117 whp....how much hp is that to the flywheel??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Given 18-20% driveline loss, 135-140ish


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I do think though that the #s are far from the top of the stratmosphere. With a nice rebuild with some high-comp pistons, lightweight rods, fully balanced & blueprinted, DPR Stage 6 port with custom ground cams, ignition & fuel injection upgrades with some nice tuning (for a high-revving application), CAI, custom engine - back (custom headers, exhaust 2 header portion all as one unit,) and of course underdrive pulleys and a lightweight flywheel with some light wheels (lowering rotational mass) you can do a lot more than those #s. But then again, I can't put my money where my mouth is. The 240 took it all


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

SCC 1.6 made 119hp.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Oops*



motivational1 said:


> *SCC 1.6 made 119hp. *


Sorry Mike.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

with stock internals?


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

119 thats nice! I am going to be taking mine to the dyno in Jan. I want to take a few runs with the juice too. I hope to hit 100.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

vodKA said:


> I do think though that the #s are far from the top of the stratmosphere. With a nice rebuild with some high-comp pistons, lightweight rods, fully balanced & blueprinted, DPR Stage 6 port with custom ground cams, ignition & fuel injection upgrades with some nice tuning (for a high-revving application), CAI, custom engine - back (custom headers, exhaust 2 header portion all as one unit,) and of course underdrive pulleys and a lightweight flywheel with some light wheels (lowering rotational mass) you can do a lot more than those #s. But then again, I can't put my money where my mouth is. The 240 took it all


I agree, the GA16 cyilder head is so horrible that head work will bring this motor to life. Also the combustion chamber is highly detonation resistant to I belive this motor can run up to 12:1 on pump gas.

Project GA16 made 119 whp with just bolt ons so I suspect that 20 more hp are easily avalble. The GA also has a wide powerband when modded and a lot of torque. Project GA can outrun B16A powered Civic Si's even though its down on power because of the broader powerband.

The detonation resistant chamber is just begging to be turbocharged, NPM's project GA makes 233 to the wheels on crappy 91 octane gas. It could do more but we fear for the stock bottom end. This is pretty amazing.

The GA is brimming with potential just someone has to do it.

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I agree, the GA16 cyilder head is so horrible that head work will bring this motor to life. Also the combustion chamber is highly detonation resistant to I belive this motor can run up to 12:1 on pump gas.
> 
> Project GA16 made 119 whp with just bolt ons so I suspect that 20 more hp are easily avalble. The GA also has a wide powerband when modded and a lot of torque. Project GA can outrun B16A powered Civic Si's even though its down on power because of the broader powerband.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more Mike. My car is running great thus far. 15 PSI and with the swain coatings NO issues what so ever. Plugs look greta. Just awaiting the JWT turbo cams.... 

Can't wait to see what high compression motor will do.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> I belive this motor can run up to 12:1 on pump gas.


12:1 compression out of a GA? Now that's scary.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Someone from another forum made 154whp out of the GA16DE using 12.5:1 pistons, shotpeened rods, SR20 throttle body, JWT cams, JWT ECU, JWT clutch, SR20 valves machined to fit, port and polish, custom 4 bolt main caps, Extrude Honed intake, header, ARP bolts everywhere and lightened flywheel. Like he said "One fun Honda killer".


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Mervic said:


> Someone from another forum made 154whp out of the GA16DE using 12.5:1 pistons, shotpeened rods, SR20 throttle body, JWT cams, JWT ECU, JWT clutch, SR20 valves machined to fit, port and polish, custom 4 bolt main caps, Extrude Honed intake, header, ARP bolts everywhere and lightened flywheel. Like he said "One fun Honda killer".


Link?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yep thats true...hes always on sr20forums...he has like cunningham rods and a bunch of shit...ui dunno what numbers he put down, but if you go on sr20forums, youll find him...peace
tommy


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

does he then have an SR20, or is he running a 1.6?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he has a 1.6...but he's always on sr20forums...i guess he thinks he's better than us...haha jk...well, shit, i know he's better then me hahaha
tommy


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm hoping to be up there with my motor on High HP and HIgh Torque when I dyno it again , all my upgrades I hope will warrant it.



My motor was just fully rebuilt so I'm not sure if that makes a difference - new crank, rods, pistons (hypernutiec with a slicon base 20-30% stronger then stock), timing chain kit, all gaskets top to bottom, oil pump, head ported and poished, SE-R throttle body (port mactched to intake manifold), a 40 over bore on the block, plus I already have Super AFC,UR lightweight crank pully, Fidanza 7.5lb flywheel, Pacesetter Header, Hot Shot CAI, NGK plugs and wires, 2in piping from the header back, ACT HD clutch, Pace Setter shortshifter, the JDM tranny with 4.1 gearing, ES motor mount inserts front and back, front and back Strut bars, Supension Techniques front and rear sway bar set with poly bushings, Eibach sportline springs, 1995 200SX 15 SE-R rims powdercoated bright white. 

I can't think of anything else right now but I think that covers most of it.


----------



## MJR200sx (Jan 4, 2004)

u should throw that hotshot header on there man you would get better gains out of it rather than the pacesetter one especially with what you have


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

How about highest hp and torque for the least invested 
101.8hp and 104.0 lb/ft for ~$650 invested  On a B13 too, so I started with 5hp less than Mike and Wes

http://stu.cofc.edu/~ajmccann/dynograph.jpg
udp,wai,cat back


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

How about 145 horsepower after $500 nitrous unit?155 horsepower after Nitrous, WAI and OBX muffler and 2 1/4 inch piping. Total cost of about $750. It ran [email protected] on 18 inch wheels.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

wow......nice....can i join the budget team??....i bet i can hit 13's with $1000!!....lol.....i wish


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> How about 145 horsepower after $500 nitrous unit?155 horsepower after Nitrous, WAI and OBX muffler and 2 1/4 inch piping. Total cost of about $750. It ran [email protected] on 18 inch wheels.


Pssst.! We're in the N/A forum here Mike


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Pssst.! We're in the N/A forum here Mike 


I knew that. LOL.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

How about highest hp and torque for the least invested 
101.8hp and 104.0 lb/ft for ~$650 invested On a B13 too

I thought the 1.6 gave out like 110hp stock?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

At the flywheel, the engine was rated at 110hp. When you calculate all the losses, you can expect around 90 hp to the wheels stock. So actually he gained about 10hp over stock.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

How much is it to rebuild a engine give or take? I want my lost HP back


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you can have a completely brand new rebuilt engine and it still will not have 110 whp...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

James said:


> you can have a completely brand new rebuilt engine and it still will not have 110 whp...



Yup.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

James said:


> you can have a completely brand new rebuilt engine and it still will not have 110 whp...




Well the reason why i wanna do a rebuild is i think my piston rings are fuked up or it might be my head gasket (i had a oil leak for about a year at the front main seal and recently replaced it  )also the car is about 7500 miles away from the 100,000k mark so it was either that or a tune up. is it possible to just replace the head gasket or pistons with rebuilding the whole engine?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

BTW i'm a full time student so money is a big issue for me


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do whatever you need to do to your engine when you do have the money. Get done with school first. You car should come second. There is no "cheaping out" unless you want more troubles ahead of you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My automatic makes 97.4whp and 98.2tq (started with under 85whp)

I invested maybe $400 into the engine (I got the stromung for an awesome price). I haven't put much work into the engine, mainly the suspension and cosmetic. I'm not too interested in spending money on performance mods when I'm gonna end up selling them off when I finally turbo my 1.6. I may as well make 200-210 on a DET than about 120 on a GA16 N/A. Although it is great to see what the engine can do on it's own, the only thing it's onna get you is a pat on the back.


----------

